# 1000 crunches/abdominals a day ey?



## zonaguy03 (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm sure everyone's heard of the "yeah i do 1000 crunches a day" phrase.  Does doing these many abs in one day increase the chances that your abs will be more visible?  I know diet is the most important thing, but do these crunches contribute to having the 6 pack that everyone dreams of having?


----------



## DiGiTaL (Apr 25, 2007)

lol. Everyday? thats hilarious.


----------



## gr81 (Apr 25, 2007)

what a waste of time and energy


----------



## zonaguy03 (Apr 25, 2007)

DiGiTaL said:


> lol. Everyday? thats hilarious.



I work for the University of Arizona's Men's basketball team, our players obviously do not do this type of "nonsense" but quite a few other athletes i know have mentioned it, I was just curious.


----------



## zonaguy03 (Apr 25, 2007)

gr81 said:


> what a waste of time and energy



What do you use your time and energy on?  Give me something to work with here.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 25, 2007)

Cooking.


----------



## gr81 (Apr 25, 2007)

abs are just like every other muscle, so would you do lets say a thousand pushups daily without ever increasing or changing the resistance and expect to keep making progress? Yes building your abdominals in theory could help make them more visible by the token that your Bf is low enough to see an outline i suppose, but no its all about the layer of adipose tissue thats covering them man. Abs should be trained heavy with low reps imo. also ab movements should be functional core stabilization type of movements. crunches are not very efficient. I hope that helps a bit


----------



## Rubes (Apr 25, 2007)

masturbating and working out for football


----------



## zonaguy03 (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks, any ab exercises in the weight room that you could supply would be greatly appreciated.  Using Med balls?


----------



## vortrit (Apr 25, 2007)

zonaguy03 said:


> Thanks, any ab exercises in the weight room that you could supply would be greatly appreciated.  Using Med balls?



I like doing crunches on a ball. Hanging knee raises, planks, wood chops, etc...


----------



## zonaguy03 (Apr 25, 2007)

how long do you try and go for with the planks?  need a time to shoot for.  and what are wood chops??


----------



## Rubes (Apr 25, 2007)

for the football program here we worked up to 5 min over a 3 month span. think we started at 45 seconds to begin with


----------



## vortrit (Apr 25, 2007)

zonaguy03 said:


> how long do you try and go for with the planks?  need a time to shoot for.  and what are wood chops??



I usually do planks for 60-90 seconds. Personally I do all my ab work like a circuit. I usually pick two or three things and do it like:

Hanging Knee Raises
Rope Crunches
Planks

I start with one and end with the last and go around again usually 3x15.

Wood chops are kind of hard to explain.


----------



## zonaguy03 (Apr 25, 2007)

Rubes said:


> for the football program here we worked up to 5 min over a 3 month span. think we started at 45 seconds to begin with



you do 3 sets of those planks?  obviously ya'll do side planks too.


----------



## Rubes (Apr 25, 2007)

yes we do the side planks to only for about half as long as just the reg. plank though


----------



## vortrit (Apr 25, 2007)

zonaguy03 said:


> you do 3 sets of those planks?  obviously ya'll do side planks too.



I do three sets of everything. It's like

Hanging Knee Raises x 15
Rope Crunches x 15
Planks (or side planks) x 60 sec.

Repeat 3 x.

Get it?


----------



## gr81 (Apr 25, 2007)

zonaguy03 said:


> Thanks, any ab exercises in the weight room that you could supply would be greatly appreciated.  Using Med balls?



here are some good ones:
these can be done with a rope attachment also
EliteFTS - Superior Products and Knowledge for Lifters, Athletes, Coaches, and Trainers

EliteFTS - Superior Products and Knowledge for Lifters, Athletes, Coaches, and Trainers

I like to do these some some weight on my back as well
EliteFTS - Superior Products and Knowledge for Lifters, Athletes, Coaches, and Trainers

EliteFTS - Superior Products and Knowledge for Lifters, Athletes, Coaches, and Trainers

EliteFTS - Superior Products and Knowledge for Lifters, Athletes, Coaches, and Trainers

these can be done with DB's or plates
EliteFTS - Superior Products and Knowledge for Lifters, Athletes, Coaches, and Trainers


----------



## zonaguy03 (Apr 25, 2007)

vortrit said:


> I do three sets of everything. It's like
> 
> Hanging Knee Raises x 15
> Rope Crunches x 15
> ...




Yeah good looking out on that one, i need to get ripped before i go home for the summmma summma time. thanks man


----------



## vortrit (Apr 25, 2007)

zonaguy03 said:


> Yeah good looking out on that one, i need to get ripped before i go home for the summmma summma time. thanks man



No problem.


----------



## CowPimp (Apr 25, 2007)

gr81 said:


> here are some good ones:
> these can be done with a rope attachment also
> EliteFTS - Superior Products and Knowledge for Lifters, Athletes, Coaches, and Trainers
> 
> ...



I love rollouts.  It's one of those that is a combination of dynamic stabilization and isotonic muscle contraction.  Good times.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Apr 25, 2007)

Hanging Knee Raises are tough with a high bf%.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 25, 2007)

DiGiTaL said:


> Hanging Knee Raises are tough with a high bf%.




I wouldn't know. But there's plenty of core exercises other than that. It was just a sample of what I do.


----------



## zonaguy03 (Apr 25, 2007)

vortrit said:


> I wouldn't know. But there's plenty of core exercises other than that. It was just a sample of what I do.



I do not do any squat exercises because i do not know the right form and dont want to injure my back... are squats essential (lower body) to abs?


----------



## vortrit (Apr 25, 2007)

zonaguy03 said:


> I do not do any squat exercises because i do not know the right form and dont want to injure my back... are squats essential (lower body) to abs?




I don't think so. I like them though.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 26, 2007)

vortrit said:


> I do three sets of everything. It's like
> 
> Hanging Knee Raises x 15
> Rope Crunches x 15
> ...



I dont something like that, but I include some lower back movements since that is core too.

I do it every time i train, but its usually 2 sets of each exercises and thats it.

So in totality, I cut the volume down and increase the frequency.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Apr 26, 2007)

Killer Six Pack Abs! (Old School Bodybuilding Style) here you go buddy. A good read and excellent stuff to learn. This article helped me too.


----------



## motiv8ed (Apr 26, 2007)

zonaguy03 said:


> I do not do any squat exercises because i do not know the right form and dont want to injure my back... are squats essential (lower body) to abs?



http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6529481301858251744

^^^ Check out that link  theres a cool front squat instructional in there that kicks ass,, along with a list of other great stuff

You should incorporate some kind of squat into your routine. compound movements like that will really help you along your journey. (i wont try to explain becuase i'll sponge some of the finer points) but the stickies will really explain the benifits of doing compound momvents like squats, deadlifts, shoulder presses... all of which hit the core in some way. 
 

So you guys gonna kill it this season? Never been to an ASU bb game... been to a few football games!


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 26, 2007)

Can't even remember the last time I did an abdominal specific exercise.


----------



## zonaguy03 (Apr 26, 2007)

You probably haven't been to an ASU bball game because they are garbage...I work for the University of ARizona baskeball team down in Tucson with the hall of fame coach 








motiv8ed said:


> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6529481301858251744
> 
> ^^^ Check out that link  theres a cool front squat instructional in there that kicks ass,, along with a list of other great stuff
> 
> ...


----------



## motiv8ed (Apr 26, 2007)

zonaguy03 said:


> You probably haven't been to an ASU bball game because they are garbage...I work for the University of ARizona baskeball team down in Tucson with the hall of fame coach



Doh... my mind put  U of A in the ASU box for some reason.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 26, 2007)

not trying to disagree with everyone, but me (aswell as almost everyboxer i know) do abs 5-6 days a week


----------



## zonaguy03 (Apr 26, 2007)

danny81 said:


> not trying to disagree with everyone, but me (aswell as almost everyboxer i know) do abs 5-6 days a week



how long per day, what types of ab exercises or do they use more core type exercises?


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Apr 26, 2007)

gr81 said:


> abs are just like every other muscle, so would you do lets say a thousand pushups daily without ever increasing or changing the resistance and expect to keep making progress? Yes building your abdominals in theory could help make them more visible by the token that your Bf is low enough to see an outline i suppose, but no its all about the layer of adipose tissue thats covering them man. Abs should be trained heavy with low reps imo. also ab movements should be functional core stabilization type of movements. crunches are not very efficient. I hope that helps a bit



I agree that it 's about the adipose ( which you take care of  by cleaning up your diet and adding in some cardio maybe) but I used to have awwesome abs for yeears on 3000 or so ab exercises a day.
I did alot of that mainly because being so tiny and in doing Martial arts I liked to stablise my core to make up for my size in speed and control and so on but when you do lonng ab work outs you turn the workout into a muscular endurance load instead of say a hypertrophic one that heavy low repped workouts would do ... if you doo that every day.. it'll effect your metabolism anyway ( and 3000 ish taking maybe an hr a sesh + whatever else happened to them through other activities through the day ) which ..will cause you to burn some of that adipose anyway  .

I know alot of people will say it's no use.. but I swear by high reps from any angle you can conceive to get to them from ( and think long / short back front side down up on a twist rvs twist up down  down the side and so on ) for one to several sets of 1-200 reps for each angle.
By working them out like that, by the time you get warm in there the burn is sooo much better and deeper that I don't think you couldnt not notice the difference...and as a bonus my back gets extra because of it too.

Each to their own anyway I guess. ..but I'm only 45 kgs ish most of the time ( and have been for most of my adult life ) give or take  ( fml , 32 and 169cm) and no way in hell could I have acheived the all round strength and performance I did without it .. and I was a hot breath down the back of her neck away from taking out the world hvy weight.. which as far Ii'm concerned I only didn't because I had to go overseas instead... the fun of reality ..

Blooming tianshi Lotus


----------



## gr81 (Apr 26, 2007)

I have to say man, it sounds to me the reason you had awesome abs is b/c you body fat was low. I must disagree with your assessment. I believe that you are taking an observation and using it to assume a correlation, which is incredibly easy to do for sure, and its seems that lots of people here are doin it. You need to have some physiological backing though before we can draw a conclusion. Entertain this for a moment if you will, if you curl your bicep a thousand times a day with 5 pounds what will happen? perhaps a better analogy is a distance runner and leg hypertrophy. either way, I agree working is that high a rep range can offer a conditioning benefit, and perhaps a cardio aspect is there as you suggest, perhaps. But when a distance runner runs there is a burn as well. This doesn't equate to any muscle growth however. For someone who is does not have your genetics and wants to see his abs like zona does, it is crucial to understand its the diet that will get him there, not thousands of crunches. thats about all the benefit those super high rep abs workouts that you have is endurance strength, but trust there is no hypertrophic benefit. We must have more than just our observations before we form a hypothesis. there are guys out there with great physics who do almost everything wrong. does that mean that everyone should do what they are doin simply b/c they do it and they are big? Or perhaps if they questioned their techniques they would stand to benefit even more. ya feel me?


----------



## zonaguy03 (Apr 27, 2007)

gr81 said:


> I have to say man, it sounds to me the reason you had awesome abs is b/c you body fat was low. I must disagree with your assessment. I believe that you are taking an observation and using it to assume a correlation, which is incredibly easy to do for sure, and its seems that lots of people here are doin it. You need to have some physiological backing though before we can draw a conclusion. Entertain this for a moment if you will, if you curl your bicep a thousand times a day with 5 pounds what will happen? perhaps a better analogy is a distance runner and leg hypertrophy. either way, I agree working is that high a rep range can offer a conditioning benefit, and perhaps a cardio aspect is there as you suggest, perhaps. But when a distance runner runs there is a burn as well. This doesn't equate to any muscle growth however. For someone who is does not have your genetics and wants to see his abs like zona does, it is crucial to understand its the diet that will get him there, not thousands of crunches. thats about all the benefit those super high rep abs workouts that you have is endurance strength, but trust there is no hypertrophic benefit. We must have more than just our observations before we form a hypothesis. there are guys out there with great physics who do almost everything wrong. does that mean that everyone should do what they are doin simply b/c they do it and they are big? Or perhaps if they questioned their techniques they would stand to benefit even more. ya feel me?



Love the answer...I thought my diet was good before coming here b/c i didn't touch fast food, and oh was I wrong.  I am on the "real" diet here for about two days with interval training tips also, and im seeing instant results already...just think if i keep this up for another 3 months that i will have off from school....NICCCCE.  I am sticking to ya'lls guns with ab workout twice a week for maybe 15 minutes.  thanks again everyone.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Apr 27, 2007)

gr81 said:


> I have to say man, it sounds to me the reason you had awesome abs is b/c you body fat was low. I must disagree with your assessment. I believe that you are taking an observation and using it to assume a correlation, which is incredibly easy to do for sure, and its seems that lots of people here are doin it. You need to have some physiological backing though before we can draw a conclusion. Entertain this for a moment if you will, if you curl your bicep a thousand times a day with 5 pounds what will happen? perhaps a better analogy is a distance runner and leg hypertrophy. either way, I agree working is that high a rep range can offer a conditioning benefit, and perhaps a cardio aspect is there as you suggest, perhaps. But when a distance runner runs there is a burn as well. This doesn't equate to any muscle growth however. For someone who is does not have your genetics and wants to see his abs like zona does, it is crucial to understand its the diet that will get him there, not thousands of crunches. thats about all the benefit those super high rep abs workouts that you have is endurance strength, but trust there is no hypertrophic benefit. We must have more than just our observations before we form a hypothesis. there are guys out there with great physics who do almost everything wrong. does that mean that everyone should do what they are doin simply b/c they do it and they are big? Or perhaps if they questioned their techniques they would stand to benefit even more. ya feel me?




lol. I actually said that you might want to clean up your diet right at the beginning of my post.
My dad used to train me from when I was a wee girl and he waas one of the fasters long distance runners in the world and hee has awwesome quads calves and hammys ..even now at 57...but then you're right.. he eats waay more carbs than I do and always has.. but then he has a barrelly chest. go figure.
Lol again at abs 2 x 15 mins a week btw ,.. but if it's producing results for you then that's great.
P.s. When I talk about endurance here in regard to high rep workouts.. I'm more likely talking about muscular endurance. Totally different to cardio endurance. One is about your heart and how long you can keep your heart rate up at quick burn and the other is about your breathing and ability to max out to a deeper muscle contraction for a longer effect by increasing isometric capacity and an ability to maintain it thereafter outsiide direct exercise time. 
Probably not going to make much sense to you .

Anyway,. I have watched the biggest loser! I don't believe in genetic failure or birth defect via gene pooling. I believe in correcting environmental influences, diet, lifestyle and adequate exercise and that everyone has an equal chance at acheiving good health /fitness and physique. ..and not that diet or exercise alone will be enough to acheive an all round great result. I also believe that what you do about those two things means there is potential to tailor structure your function and aesthetic to exactly the way you want it. ..but iMo, no way is diet alone enough!
Good luck with it anyway. I'm sure you'll be fabulous.

Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## zonaguy03 (Apr 27, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> lol. I actually said that you might want to clean up your diet right at the beginning of my post.
> My dad used to train me from when I was a wee girl and he waas one of the fasters long distance runners in the world and hee has awwesome quads calves and hammys ..even now at 57...but then you're right.. he eats waay more carbs than I do and always has.. but then he has a barrelly chest. go figure.
> Lol again at abs 2 x 15 mins a week btw ,.. but if it's producing results for you then that's great.
> P.s. When I talk about endurance here in regard to high rep workouts.. I'm more likely talking about muscular endurance. Totally different to cardio endurance. One is about your heart and how long you can keep your heart rate up at quick burn and the other is about your breathing and ability to max out to a deeper muscle contraction for a longer effect by increasing isometric capacity and an ability to maintain it thereafter outsiide direct exercise time.
> ...



Along with dieting, do you think an interval type training would do me good? my interval training is:  2 minute jog, 1 min. full out sprint for about 25-30 minutes.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Apr 27, 2007)

No. I'm not talking about dieting. I'm talking about a permanent maintainable eating habit.
I have no idea what else you do  exercise and activity wise and i have no idea what else your goals are. Do you want to hypertrophy ( build bigger muscles ), or do you want to be fitter and just be able to seee your muscles better??


----------



## gr81 (Apr 27, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> lol. I actually said that you might want to clean up your diet right at the beginning of my post. My dad used to train me from when I was a wee girl and he waas one of the fasters long distance runners in the world and hee has awwesome quads calves and hammys ..even now at 57...but then you're right.. he eats waay more carbs than I do and always has.. but then he has a barrelly chest. go figure.
> Lol again at abs 2 x 15 mins a week btw ,.. but if it's producing results for you then that's great.
> P.s. When I talk about endurance here in regard to high rep workouts.. I'm more likely talking about muscular endurance. Totally different to cardio endurance. One is about your heart and how long you can keep your heart rate up at quick burn and the other is about your breathing and ability to max out to a deeper muscle contraction for a longer effect by increasing isometric capacity and an ability to maintain it thereafter outsiide direct exercise time.
> Probably not going to make much sense to you .



I know you said the diet is imoprtant and I acknowledge that no doubt. Believe me sweety I can differentiate between strength and cardiovascular endurance. I'm not some teenager talkin out of my ass just for kicks. Theres no question diet isn't the only factor, but when it comes to dropping bodyfat its 90% of it pretty much. You can get to incredibly low BF levels with doin almost no cardio at all just by manipulating your hormone levels through your diet. On the flip side how many cardio bunnies out there live on the treadmills for hours each day and never change their physics.
BTW I don't necessarily agree with the two ab workouts for 15 minutes each week, I mean why 15 minutes? if you want to blast your abs go right ahead, theres nothing wrong with that. Its just important for him to to understand that you can't spot reduce adipose tissue by weight training that spot. Anyways, good times


----------



## zonaguy03 (Apr 27, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> No. I'm not talking about dieting. I'm talking about a permanent maintainable eating habit.
> I have no idea what else you do  exercise and activity wise and i have no idea what else your goals are. Do you want to hypertrophy ( build bigger muscles ), or do you want to be fitter and just be able to seee your muscles better??



I have cuts all over, my upper abs are even cut, i just want my lower abdominals the same cut as uppers, so the advice people have given me is to keep on a good "eating habbit" - i eat 6-8 small meals a day mostly protein based and very low on sat. fats/trans fats and try to stay away from sugar...I need my lowers to show.  I also weight train 5 days a week, which my muscles are getting bigger (i have whey protein after a workout with creatine monohydrate- for muscle growth, and also a protein shake before i go to bed).  Anything to improve my sculpture of lower abs would be huge.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Apr 27, 2007)

gr81 said:


> I know you said the diet is imoprtant and I acknowledge that no doubt. Believe me sweety I can differentiate between strength and cardiovascular endurance. I'm not some teenager talkin out of my ass just for kicks. Theres no question diet isn't the only factor, but when it comes to dropping bodyfat its 90% of it pretty much. You can get to incredibly low BF levels with doin almost no cardio at all just by manipulating your hormone levels through your diet. On the flip side how many cardio bunnies out there live on the treadmills for hours each day and never change their physics.
> BTW I don't necessarily agree with the two ab workouts for 15 minutes each week, I mean why 15 minutes? if you want to blast your abs go right ahead, theres nothing wrong with that. Its just important for him to to understand that you can't spot reduce adipose tissue by weight training that spot. Anyways, good times




hell yeah you can lower your BF% through diet alone.. but it doesn't mean you're going to be strong or have great muscle under it!!.. and just because you have good cardio it doesn't mean you can can't be strong at the same time!..  I was really just trying to help you out.. but if you're going to get stroppy I'm kind of busy atm anyway.
Just do what the others suggested and you'll be fine! 

Blooming tianshi Lotus.


----------



## zonaguy03 (Apr 27, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> hell yeah you can lower your BF% through diet alone.. but it doesn't mean you're going to be strong or have great muscle under it!!.. and just because you have good cario it doesn't mean you can can't be strong at the same time!..  I was really just trying to help you outr.. but if you're going to get stroppy I'm kind of busy atm anyway.
> Just do what the others suggested and you'll be fine!
> 
> Blooming tianshi Lotus.



I was asking for advice, and you gave it to me, i wasn't being stroppy, sorry you took it that way


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Apr 27, 2007)

zonaguy03 said:


> I have cuts all over, my upper abs are even cut, i just want my lower abdominals the same cut as uppers, so the advice people have given me is to keep on a good "eating habbit" - i eat 6-8 small meals a day mostly protein based and very low on sat. fats/trans fats and try to stay away from sugar...I need my lowers to show.  I also weight train 5 days a week, which my muscles are getting bigger (i have whey protein after a workout with creatine monohydrate- for muscle growth, and also a protein shake before i go to bed).  Anything to improve my sculpture of lower abs would be huge.




still busy, but reeeally quickly, to be honest.. besides reverse crunches/ planks and or a few extra push ups for what thaat forces your stomache to do in good form and improving your bowel health,.. a good full body lengthening and stretch compliment to your workout, like a callesthenic such as an hr hm-job  pilates dvd sesh ( for time efficiency and privacy if nothing else) a few x / wk - daily.. will do maaasssive massive things for you twd that.
it's not exactly a grunty man thing to do.. but it will definately help you acheive your goals.

hope that helps.


----------



## gr81 (Apr 27, 2007)

she was talkin to me I'm pretty sure



> hell yeah you can lower your BF% through diet alone.. but it doesn't mean you're going to be strong or have great muscle under it!!.. and just because you have good cardio it doesn't mean you can can't be strong at the same time!..



I totally agree with this. I wasn't trying to preach to you, I was trying to get the point across to zona, who it seems is concerned much more with a lower BF than and sort of functional strength. believe me imo he shouldn't be dieting down anyways really, dieting is for competitors trying to make weight. He should be trying to establish healthy habits that will last waaayyy beyond his summer ab plans. that would be much more beneficial. 



Blooming Lotus said:


> I was really just trying to help you out.. but if you're going to get stroppy I'm kind of busy atm anyway.
> Just do what the others suggested and you'll be fine!
> 
> Blooming tianshi Lotus.



lol stroppy, I've never heard that before. you shouldn't get upset, we're just debating. its all good. I'm not trying to create ill will, I'm not implying you don't know your shit. I responded that way b/c the way you said i wouldn't understand in regards to a simple concept just rubbed me the wrong way. anyways its all jesus


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Apr 28, 2007)

Zona.. 

I think your better off just going to check out what's been said on the stickies about it. If it's been done before it's been done before. if you don't know then there's probably a few other things you might pick up there that'll help you out aswell.

..but yes. I would think interval training would help . .. and in terms of your high rep ab work. ..

Have you thought about the role your spine and lower back plays in your ab work and digestion??  Sommething's going on in there 

Oh and If it's all Jesus then the sweety comment  I guess I'll ignore.

Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## zonaguy03 (Apr 28, 2007)

i had to take a rest today with school projects and such, how many days of interval training is good per week? ive gotten word anywhere from 4-5 days.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Apr 28, 2007)

That depends on what else you're doing for training and what your goals are.


I do know world champion martial artists I personally have trained with whom one of have had one of two of the most awesome abs I've seen anywhere in the world and quite similar to my own  at times ( ovbiously subject to opinion and preference and so on) who trained anywhere from 1-6-8 hrs a day, was cycling hypertrophic gains for better fights at higher weight classes and intervaled several aspects of his ( and the groups )training and trained every single day most weeks.. as i did myself to cut that deep and get in shape for 8-10-12 hrs a day most days. That is reeally extreme though and diet to properly nourish that to not end up 've overtrained is pretty intense. 

Perhaps you should seek some advice from someone who can see and speak to you face to face. Maybe get into a gym and pay someone therre to write you up a program? Just make sure you realise there should be a few ppl to choose from. Or give them a call and investigate it that way?

Maybe you could also try posting your regime ( diet and exercise) in another section and list your goals and see what other ppl here will give you on it?


Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## zonaguy03 (Apr 28, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> That depends on what else you're doing for training and what your goals are.
> 
> 
> I do know world champion martial artists I personally have trained with whom one of have had one of two of the most awesome abs I've seen anywhere in the world and quite similar to my own  at times ( ovbiously subject to opinion and preference and so on) who trained anywhere from 1-6-8 hrs a day, was cycling hypertrophic gains for better fights at higher weight classes and intervaled several aspects of his ( and the groups )training and trained every single day most weeks.. as i did myself to cut that deep and get in shape for 8-10-12 hrs a day most days. That is reeally extreme though and diet to properly nourish that to not end up 've overtrained is pretty intense.
> ...



I am more than willing to do my interval training (1 minute sprint 2 minute jog for 30 minutes) more than once a day.  I am trying to figure out to what point/how long (how many hours a day) I can interval train until it affects my health.  If it takes interval training 30 minutes, 3x a day than I can do that.


----------



## zonaguy03 (Apr 28, 2007)

starting tomorrow ill go to two-a-days .


----------



## BringDaBlitz94 (Apr 29, 2007)

well my football coach told me that it was possible to burn fat and build muscle at the same time. can anyone suppourt this statement?


----------



## Witchblade (Apr 29, 2007)

BringDaBlitz94 said:


> well my football coach told me that it was possible to burn fat and build muscle at the same time. can anyone suppourt this statement?


Near impossible, but possible. Don't try it.


----------

